# Den Charakter auf Wolrd of Warcraft spielen



## Drache37 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche Hilfe.
Ich möchte gerne mein Erstelten Charakter bei Word of Warcraft spielen.
Was musse ich den machen und dan Charakter zu spielen?
Könnt ihr mir da bei Helfen?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (28. Juli 2008)

Ist ja hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint :-)

Falls doch:

Du kannst in WoW nur Chars spielen, die du auch im WoW erstellt hast, import geht nicht ...

Du kannst höchstens deinen Char aus WoW in den Charplaner übernehmen, aber in WoW kannst du nichts ändern.


----------



## Drache37 (28. Juli 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Ist ja hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint :-)
> 
> Falls doch:
> 
> ...




Das verstehe ich nicht.
Ich brauche eigentlich Helfe Bei: Ich hab ein Charakter von mir verendert.
Aber ich kann diesen Charakter nicht spielen nur den alten nicht den verenderten.
Wie hast du den es den Geschaft und wie macht man den es richtig?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (28. Juli 2008)

Drache37 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Ich brauche eigentlich Helfe Bei: Ich hab ein Charakter von mir verendert.
> Aber ich kann diesen Charakter nicht spielen nur den alten nicht den verenderten.
> Wie hast du den es den Geschaft und wie macht man den es richtig?



Verändern kannst du *NUR *während des Spielens, also neue Items kaufen, herstellen oder finden.

Du kannst *KEINE *Chars ausserhalb von WoW bearbeiten und diese dann inGame benutzen.


----------



## Rappi (29. Juli 2008)

Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hast, kannst du die Charaktere aus dem Charakterplaner nicht in WoW spielen.
Du kannst mit diesem Tool nur planen, wie dein Charakter mal werden soll, aber die Umsetzung musst du im Spiel machen - es heißt schließlich Planer nicht Ersteller.

Mfg


----------



## Green :) (29. Juli 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Ist ja hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint :-)
> 
> Falls doch:
> 
> ...



ich hab ne fraqe ^^
wie kann ich mir so die piqs machen die du in der signatur hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab 0 ahnung...grad erst acc gemacht hier


----------



## Slegron (5. August 2008)

Würde mal sagen  üben üben üben


----------

